# Epson T3270 sublimation ink advice needed



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

I'd need some advice from the "sublimation gurus" here. We will receive a new Epson T3270 this week so we are in a position to choose the right sublimation ink for that. We need 


Epson head compatible *ink*


Working 700 ml *cartridges *(Error messages about "unrecognized cartridges" are unacceptable)


"Not too bad" quality *ICC profiles* (we will print apparel, some hard products but "pro" color matching for photo reproduction is not required)


Reliable online ink *supplier*

Here are our options as I see them now:

*1.) Using Sawgrass* SubliJet-e ink, sawgrass cartridges, EPSON printer driver or Sawgrass PowerDriver.

*Advantage (A):* We can get everything from one source, they seem reliable. 
*Disadvantage (D):* Ink price is $457/liter 
------------------------------------------

*2.) Buying ink from Cobra*, empty refillable cartridges from somewhere else, custom ICC profiles from Cobra (?).

*A:* Cobra is reliable (we use them already), ink price is $198/32 o.z. (0.95 Liter)
*D:* I don't know if the ink is good for the print head, I don't know if the cartridge is compatible with the printer, I don't know if I can get ICC profiles for Cool&Dry t-shirt materials (probably yes).
---------------------------------------------

*3.)* *Buying J-Teck* (J-Next?) ink from Coastalbusiness or somewhere else, refillable cartridges from somewhere, ICC profiles from somewhere.

*A:* Ink price is $125/liter, Coastal is reliable. 
*D:* I don't know if the ink is good for the print head (probably yes), I don't know if the cartridge is compatible with the printer, I don't know where can I get ICC profiles.
---------------------------------------------

*4.)* *Buying some other ink* (Kiian ?) from some supplier I don't know anything about.
---------------------------------------------
So, here are my questions:


How can I get ink, cartridge, ICC profile for EPSON T3270?
Which ink would be the best for the EPSON head?
Will the "compatible" empty refillable cartridges even work?
Are the Sawgrass SubliJet-e cartridges reliable?
Do I need custom profiles or the Epson driver is good enough?
Which would be the best option out of 1., 2., 3., 4. above?
Is there a better option I didn't mention?
We will probably use tacky Beaver paper, and will not use a RIP, so at least these are not variables in our decision. 

Thanks for your help in advance...


----------



## JIMMY34 (Jan 20, 2010)

Cobra all day long, I just got the T3270 from IT Supplies on a recommendation from Richard and my colors are INSANE on the lowest plain paper (720/720) setting using the beaver text print roll...

I still use my WF7110 but this T3270 with Cobra inks and Richards profile is night and day better...best decision I've ever made for my business...

Go with someone you are comfortable with...Richard is an Epson expert with sublimation inks and profiles...

BTW, he has a profile for this printer, yes his 700ML cartridges work 100% and I do about 1500 poly drifit shirts a month all with Cobra inks and profiles...no more resetting cartridges, no more paper jams, no more running out of paper...

Oh yea, and the catch bin thing for this printer is the worst setup ever made, you're gonna have to build a setup for a paper catch...


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you Jimmy, you made my day. 

Just a quick question: How do you use the 5th (the Photo Black) channel? Do you insert a cleaning cartridge there?


----------



## inkjetparts (Apr 2, 2016)

Can't go wrong with Kiian / J-Teck / Sawgrass they are all around $95-$125 per liter. Also it's nice to have a local distributor that can support you. I know all 3 brands now have higher pigmented inks now like Kiian HiPro or Sawgrass IntenSe.


----------



## JIMMY34 (Jan 20, 2010)

api said:


> Thank you Jimmy, you made my day.
> 
> Just a quick question: How do you use the 5th (the Photo Black) channel? Do you insert a cleaning cartridge there?


Richard will tell you this part also...the PHOTO ink won't feed into your prints unless you are using PHOTO settings...I would 100% NOT use photo settings for sublimation, especially with Beaver paper because it will lay way too much ink...

SO, only fill the photo cartridge a very little bit or you'll be wasting the ink...when they send you the ink, matte and photo are exactly the same ink, since they are not used for photo printing the matte and photo are same inks...


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks!! I contacted Richard already. 
Fingers crossed...


----------



## firefighter17 (Feb 16, 2015)

Have any of you used the T3270 for dual purpose to print transparency films for screen printing and dye sub printing? Would it be possible? I need to buy a new printer to print my films but also thought I could dabble in dye sub printing too. Your thoughts.....


----------



## inkjetparts (Apr 2, 2016)

I have had a few customers run dyesub CMYK and a film black in the matte black slot. Most of them use Wasatch and have 2 separate configurations.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

It starts... 

Richard says that they had problems with the refillable cartridges so Cobra is not selling them anymore. 

Is there an online source for reliable refillable cartridges? I found *inkpro2day.com. *Are those cartridges OK?

Thanks.


----------



## jekspt (Jun 23, 2016)

what did you do for a custom paper catcher?


----------



## winnerjetmandy (Jun 29, 2016)

My suggest is that you can go on alibaba china and there are so many suppliers for both ink cartridges and ink, I have a regular supplier which provide me cheap and good effect ink is from china,maybe you can have a try.


----------



## TLH41 (Jun 13, 2008)

api said:


> It starts...
> 
> Richard says that they had problems with the refillable cartridges so Cobra is not selling them anymore.
> 
> ...


Wondering if you found a reliable provider of refillable carts for your T3270? Would love some info as we are looking at this printer but that is a stumbling block...

Thanks!
~Tamara


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

I made some calculations and decided to use Sawgrass ink (SubliJet-E). It is somewhat more expensive ($320/700 ml) but no issues with it whatsoever. No cartridge refilling, ICC profiles are given, the ink is available everywhere. For us it was definitely the right decision...


----------



## TLH41 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks, that was kind of the direction we were headed. How is the maintenance on your T3270? I used to run Epsons for 15 years and would tear apart my 1550 and 3000 to replace heads and break up clogs, etc. I assume the heads tolerate the newer inks better these days? I'm running Ricohs now and while there are hardly ever any times I need to run a cleaning cycle, when they die, they die. Would really love to know how yours has held up so far or if you have heard any other feedback on that point.

Thanks so much for your help!
~Tamara


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

We are really lazy! We have the T3270 for about 6 months now and we didn't do any maintenance at all yet. Not even a single head cleaning. Sometimes I print out a nozzle check image but it is perfect all the time...


----------



## bullmoose (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm running a Epson artisan 1430 with a CIS running cobra ink. Was looking at the t3270 as an upgrade because the 1430 can't keep up with the demand. Is this the best mid level printer solution? Just need something that can handle higher volume and that I don't have to babysit. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Is it possible with a RIP to use CMYK with sub ink and the photo ink black to print regular ink for film positives?


----------



## topelovely (Dec 29, 2016)

api said:


> I made some calculations and decided to use Sawgrass ink (SubliJet-E). It is somewhat more expensive ($320/700 ml) but no issues with it whatsoever. No cartridge refilling, ICC profiles are given, the ink is available everywhere. For us it was definitely the right decision...



Please what has been your experience with the EPSON T3270 so far? Please kindly share your experience with me. Am about taking up this machine with sawgrass Subli-E pro ink for sublimation printing. 


How is the printhead health so far?
Does the printer require regular daily maintenance?
Can the printer be left idle for a month without side-effect on print-head?
What type of transfer paper are you using with it?
What option of paper media do you select to print on sublimation transfer paper?
Does your model come with a cut-feature?


Will like to hear from you on this questions and if you can share a pix of tshirt print from this machine would be awesome.


----------



## topelovely (Dec 29, 2016)

> Is it possible with a RIP to use CMYK with sub ink and the photo ink black to print regular ink for film positives?



Did you eventually try this? I'm asking because I have a screen setup too. Thinking of using the printer's photo ink black as well for my screen press film output and for computer to film service for offset printers. Since I heard (but yet to confirm) that the printer must be used daily to avoid printhead clog.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

topelovely said:


> Please what has been your experience with the EPSON T3270 so far? Please kindly share your experience with me. Am about taking up this machine with sawgrass Subli-E pro ink for sublimation printing.
> 
> 
> How is the print head health so far?
> ...




The print head is still OK. We use this printer every day. I heard from pro EPSON gurus however that the Sawgrass ink will eat up the duct assembly above the head and it costs a few hundred dollars to replace. I don't mind that since the printer costs about 1/3 - 1/4 of a "real" EPSON sublimation printer (F6200), so I can buy at least 3 pieces of SC-T3270 for the same amount of money. 


The printer doesn't need daily maintenance; actually no maintenance at all. You just have to replace the maintenance tank time to time, when the printer says so. ($75 EPSON, $27 e-Bay)


I don't know if you can leave the printer idle for a month but I don't think so. In my opinion, you have to print something every day to keep the heads clog free. I do it every day (except on Sundays).


I am using the Beaver TexPrint TT tacky paper for t-shirts and sometimes the same type non-tacky paper for hard substrates. Be careful, don't buy the largest roll because it won't fit; use the 24"x 275'.


I am using the "Enhanced matte" option since we set up the printer but probably I should use one with a little less ink coverage, but the Enhanced matte works for me.


Yes, it comes with a cutter and it is very handy.


The image quality is excellent and the sublimated image on a light colored t-shirt is colorful, vivid and durable. (Search for performance t-shirt images on the internet and you will see.)
All in all: Using this printer is a dream after the 2 desktop models (we have as paper weights now). The Sawgrass ink is a little bit more expensive but the paper is cheaper, so the cost of an image is about the same. Of course, the printer is more expensive than a desktop, but all the advantages it offers for the $1800 price difference, worth much-much more than that.

If ROLAND or EPSON would offer a 24" wide, real sublimation printer, I would buy it to avoid any future issues with the duct assembly or the print head, but the smallest sublimation EPSON is 44" ($7500) and the Roland is even larger and more expensive. This is the reason why I am using the EPSON SC-T3270 now. For $2300 this was the best deal for our company. The printer returned the investment for us within a month.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

topelovely said:


> Did you eventually try this? I'm asking because I have a screen setup too. Thinking of using the printer's photo ink black as well for my screen press film output and for computer to film service for offset printers. Since I heard (but yet to confirm) that the printer must be used daily to avoid printhead clog.


Never did try this. 

Just revisiting it now.

Would require buying a RIP I think.

I have read posts of people who say they have done it... but not many details.


----------



## spectrumshirts (Apr 17, 2018)

i'm looking at getting the Epson EcoTank L382 
any one had any experience with it? i did have the ricoh but its decided to pack in


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

spectrumshirts said:


> i'm looking at getting the Epson EcoTank L382
> any one had any experience with it? i did have the ricoh but its decided to pack in


Not sure how that part number maps on to ones sold in North America, or why such a colossal waste of human resources goes into renaming these things around the world.... but the first question I would ask is, is this one of the same models that Cobra Ink is using? 

At least then you would know someone is making it work ahead of time and tested it.


----------



## Anita Luk (Aug 19, 2021)

JIMMY34 said:


> Cobra all day long, I just got the T3270 from IT Supplies on a recommendation from Richard and my colors are INSANE on the lowest plain paper (720/720) setting using the beaver text print roll...
> 
> I still use my WF7110 but this T3270 with Cobra inks and Richards profile is night and day better...best decision I've ever made for my business...
> 
> ...


Can you gimme Richard's contact? I'm looking to get a T3270 for phone case sublimation. Thank you!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Anita Luk said:


> Can you gimme Richard's contact? I'm looking to get a T3270 for phone case sublimation. Thank you!


cobraink.com


----------



## JessWade (Aug 20, 2021)

If you can get refilling cartridges, any Epson works. As others have indicated, pigment ink - not sublimation ink is highly likely. Mugs & other surfaces with a polyester-based glazing have to be covered. Sublimation requires minimum of 325 degrees Fahrenheit and more typically 365 degrees or more, depending on the thickness & heat of the substrate, for a minimum of 30 seconds to several minutes. Pressure has a role, too. Please offer details, photos, press time, method, temperature and photos of your ink. The optimum test substratum is a scrap of polyester white fabric. You may buy it in any textile store by the yard.


----------

